# WHO Fans, Check In!



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Stolen from FDP, but I had never heard this before - Behind Blue Eyes from the Who's Next Tour. Man, when they kick it in at about 2:15 .... whoEEEEEEE that makes my toes tingle.
[video=youtube;CCkeiBZl2W0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCkeiBZl2W0[/video]


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great soundclip Kent. I bought that way back on vinyl from a a local bootleg shop back in the day. They were on top of the game at that time.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

BIG Who fan here. Pete Towsend plays like I wanna be able to play!

I often hear these amazing performances and when I hear people who never heard them live in their prime say they are sloppy and over-rated, I have to laugh and cry for them at the same time. I can pretty much assure them that if they were at a performance like this live, they would be going nuts off the energy.

You could run a city with that power.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> BIG Who fan here. Pete Towsend plays like I wanna be able to play!
> 
> I often hear these amazing performances and when I hear people who never heard them live in their prime say they are sloppy and over-rated, I have to laugh and cry for them at the same time. I can pretty much assure them that if they were at a performance like this live, they would be going nuts off the energy.
> 
> You could run a city with that power.


No shit...The Who were a force to be reckoned with in their prime.


And.......I was lucky to see and hear them (...my ears are still aching) at their prime. What a great band.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I love The Who pre-1968. They lost me at Tommy.

[video=youtube_share;NBendsEKJCY]http://youtu.be/NBendsEKJCY[/video]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

great clip.
sometimes you're in a mood and only Live at Leeds will do.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Back to the first link, I've thought it for years but never articulated...it has one of the great contrasts within a song ever...a soft sweet tune, and then 'IF I SWALLOW ANYTHING EVIL STICK YER FINGERS DOWN MY THROAT' and etc.

There are many great live performances - Leeds, obviously, and a ton of others. Here's a personal favourite, a little more commonly known. I have read that one of the reasons Rock n Roll Circus went unreleased for so many years was that the Who's performance just killed anything the Stones were involved with.

Oh, and it predates Tommy  More lead drums!
[video=youtube;fuCQvK66OhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuCQvK66OhA[/video]


EDIT ahahaha I've watched that a dozen times but always missed the ''''moment''' at 4:40 until now. Go Keith go I am LOLing here.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

One of my favourite bands and a really fun song to cover!

We also do (well did) Substitute, Kids are Alright, and The Seeker.

[video=youtube;h4_eSW6D6sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4_eSW6D6sc[/video]


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

puckhead said:


> great clip.
> sometimes you're in a mood and only Live at Leeds will do.


That's the album you play when an alien asks "what is this rock music stuff earthling ?"


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dave, that's another great tune, I've never seen a live vid of it before - thanks! Also the first time I can remember seeing Pete with a (modded!) Tele, though I'd known for years that he used one at some point. It sure is a different sound that what I'm used to hearing, though still for sure sounds like Pete. I bet that bridge was miserable on his right hand lol.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

puckhead said:


> great clip.
> sometimes you're in a mood and only Live at Leeds will do.


It's on now.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> One of my favourite bands and a really fun song to cover!
> 
> We also do (well did) Substitute, Kids are Alright, and The Seeker.


I want to do those!!!!! Maybe you can persuade the others......they tend not to listen to me.:wave:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, why would they listen to me, I'm the new guy 



mario said:


> I want to do those!!!!! Maybe you can persuade the others......they tend not to listen to me.:wave:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> LOL, why would they listen to me, I'm the new guy


LOL...we are doing you're entire set list which is a GOOD THING so you have some pull. I'll let you know privately some of the tunes they WANTED to do. keto.....sorry to derail the thread.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll bet, damn ashtrays are good for something 

I could easily have been one of those kids in the audience, grew up as a mod  Left England just as I was about to buy a scooter.

View attachment 4562


I landed in Canada wearing my Parka with fur colour, long hair, and Beatle boots. It was a rough landing to say the least. Girls loved it though 




keto said:


> Dave, that's another great tune, I've never seen a live vid of it before - thanks! Also the first time I can remember seeing Pete with a (modded!) Tele, though I'd known for years that he used one at some point. It sure is a different sound that what I'm used to hearing, though still for sure sounds like Pete. I bet that bridge was miserable on his right hand lol.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Double post.....


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm in the middle of reading Who I Am. Interesting to read the connections between Townshend's music and lyrics and his life experiences from early childhood onwards. He is one enigmatic musical genius. His playing is so full without too many memorable solos but the songs are so thick with guitar parts. Amazing.
I saw Tommy at Stratford and was blown away. Bought the extended version of Quadrophenia which included the demos Pete recorded and then turned into the full tracks we are more familiar with. That was interesting to hear the shells before they were flushed out.
Three more early ones to add to the setlist...I Can See for Miles...Magic Bus and Join Together. That was one of the first videos I recall seeing of a rock band on TV. I think it was from Top of the Pops and found it's way on to the CBC at one point.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm probably not saying anything new but on the chance that anyone hasn't given Pete's Empty Glass a listen...check it out. At the time, band members were upset that Pete didn't save some of those numbers for the bands next release.
A Little is Enough...Rough Boys...Gonna Get Ya...Let my Love Open the Door...And I Moved...Empty Glass. Give it a go.
Rolling Stone rated it at #57 of albums in the 80s while Gibson rated it at #5 for albums released by an artist previously in a successful band.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

keto said:


> Back to the first link, I've thought it for years but never articulated...it has one of the great contrasts within a song ever...a soft sweet tune, and then 'IF I SWALLOW ANYTHING EVIL STICK YER FINGERS DOWN MY THROAT' and etc.
> 
> There are many great live performances - Leeds, obviously, and a ton of others. Here's a personal favourite, a little more commonly known. I have read that one of the reasons Rock n Roll Circus went unreleased for so many years was that the Who's performance just killed anything the Stones were involved with.
> 
> ...


I've seen this on the Kids Are Alright DVD. A brilliant performance, no wonder the Stones left out out of their movie!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I've seen them in their prime and I also saw them twice during their "farewell" tours. These guys rock.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Big Who-head here, Pinball Wizard is what made me pick up a guitar in the late 80s (sorry Yngwie). The R&R Circus stuff is deadly!

Here's an interesting cover band featuring Paul Gilbert, Billy Sheehan, Mike Portnoy & Gary Cherone. Whaddya you guys think of this?
[video=youtube;bavIllGMFRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bavIllGMFRA[/video]


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Some raw footage of when Kieth passes out (3:50 mark) and 
Pete asks the crowd if anyone can play the drums (5:25 mark).

[video=youtube;h8qm1i2f_FA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8qm1i2f_FA[/video]


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I absolutely love The Who.
What I would consider to be arguably the best rhythm section in rock and roll.
Their live shows were always stellar, from incredibly entertaining Keith to John's stone cold stoicism.
I can safely say Who's Next is easily one of my Top 5 albums of all time.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Big Who fan. I used to borrow my sister's copy of Meaty Beaty Big and Bouncy all the time. _Boris the Spider_ made quite an impression. 

Eventually, I got Tommy, Who's Next, and Quadrophenia.

I've never seen them live, but my brother-in-law saw them in their prime and said it was so loud he thought his ears were bleeding.





leftysg said:


> I'm probably not saying anything new but on the chance that anyone hasn't given Pete's Empty Glass a listen...check it out. At the time, band members were upset that Pete didn't save some of those numbers for the bands next release.
> A Little is Enough...Rough Boys...Gonna Get Ya...Let my Love Open the Door...And I Moved...Empty Glass. Give it a go.


Great album. I used to listen to that a ton, along with _White City_ which is also very good IMO.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Some raw footage of when Kieth passes out (3:50 mark) and
> Pete asks the crowd if anyone can play the drums (5:25 mark).
> 
> [video=youtube;h8qm1i2f_FA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8qm1i2f_FA[/video]


Man, Mr. Moon sure had a rough time. Too bad he couldn't have gotten his life together.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Watching The Who: Quadrophenia on documentary channel at the moment. What a brilliant man PT is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;fFCZ49drEh8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFCZ49drEh8[/video]


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

Live at Leeds is a desert island disc.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> BIG Who fan here. Pete Towsend plays like I wanna be able to play!
> 
> *I often hear these amazing performances and when I hear people who never heard them live in their prime say they are sloppy* and over-rated, I have to laugh and cry for them at the same time. I can pretty much assure them that if they were at a performance like this live, they would be going nuts off the energy.
> 
> You could run a city with that power.


Don't let that bother you. fact is, they were sloppy....So was Page, Hendrix, all of The Stones, Slash, Metallica, Steve Clark from def leppard, and so many more. imbibing copious amounts of substances will do that. But when youre a legend, you get a pass.  esp in a band like The Who, where it was really all about "the song", not any on particular guitar part, or a big solo, etc. Its different if youre like Pink Floyd and trying to create an aural vision in your show, and any diversion from the expected could detract from it.

I always loved the Who, back to the early '80s with their televised first farewell tour. They just seemed to have an energy, and grit, that frankly I didn't hear in any of their peers music i.e. Stones, Beatles etc. that I think translates well to youth, of every generation. I can say I find them very inspiring musically, although not necessarily from the guitar perspective.

I always thought this was a fun cover:
[video=youtube;x122AkW4CyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x122AkW4CyI[/video]
Alex was pretty solid, Sammy was pretty pitchy though, lol....but it seemed like something youd play after a long week in the studio just to cut loose and have fun.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> Big Who-head here, Pinball Wizard is what made me pick up a guitar in the late 80s (sorry Yngwie). The R&R Circus stuff is deadly!
> 
> Here's an interesting cover band featuring Paul Gilbert, Billy Sheehan, Mike Portnoy & Gary Cherone. Whaddya you guys think of this?
> [video=youtube;bavIllGMFRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bavIllGMFRA[/video]


Was paul Gilbert pretending to be Pete? Ive never heard him speak with an English accent before.


----------

